# What kind of Serra ?



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi; I want to buy this fish but ı don't know what kind of piranha it is ?


----------



## MartinR (May 25, 2008)

Hi
I think it´s a rhom
Martin


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Anal fin look marginatus. Do you know where the fish was collected?


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Anal fin look marginatus. Do you know where the fish was collected?


Peru...
Thank..I dont think marginatus.


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

with the elongation either 1) marginatus 2)irritans


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

primetime3wise said:


> with the elongation either 1) marginatus 2)irritans


Problem is neither is found in Peru according to OPEFE. If it really was collected in Peru, it is likely a rhom or compressus...none of the other species found there appears to fit.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

looks like an ordinary rhom.... i think that the anal fin looks sharper in the second pic because the fish is moving sideways in a container.


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

I expect more comments about the ID of fish


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

35655 said:


> I expect more comments about the ID of fish


What's your point?


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

İ dont know english very well.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

looks like a rhom to me, a rather nice one but still a rhom


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

35655 said:


> İ dont know english very well.


I'm sorry! Your English didn't seem that bad to me.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like one of the "unidentified" species here on the Opefe website. Top row. ClickMe


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Looks like one of the "unidentified" species here on the Opefe website. Top row. ClickMe


Look like picture 2









http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/im..._compressus.jpg


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

???


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

As I stated before, it is either a rhom or possibly compressus based on collection point and appearance. Serrasalmus species in juvenile and subadult form can be very tricky!

That picture that you think it resembles is titled CF compressus which means "complex form". That means it is believed to be a variant of compressus. The caption below the pictures states


> Image 2, is a Serrasalmus species collected by David M. Schleser. Similar forms have been collected near the town of Yanahi, Peru. According to Dave, these species is very compressed and has a distinctive black caudal terminal band very prominent from other species. My impression is the fish may be S. compressus.


 Your fish was collected in Peru according to your source, so it may well be similar to the fish pictured.

(I would buy it regardless of whether it turns out to be a rhom or compressus because both are great fish. With the serrasalmus genus you don't always know with 100% certainty what species you have unless you know the exact collection point. Usually though as the fish matures to its adult form, it becomes more apparent. If you like the look of the fish (I do!), then get it!)


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

BioTeAcH said:


> As I stated before, it is either a rhom or possibly compressus based on collection point and appearance. Serrasalmus species in juvenile and subadult form can be very tricky!
> 
> That picture that you think it resembles is titled CF compressus which means "complex form". That means it is believed to be a variant of compressus. The caption below the pictures states
> 
> ...


in Schleser's new piranha book he calls the exact same pic a member of the S. Rhombeus complex, but i totaly agree grab it cuz no matter if its a rhom or compressus its still a beautiful piranha


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

rhomkeeper said:


> in Schleser's new piranha book he calls the exact same pic a member of the S. Rhombeus complex, but i totaly agree grab it cuz no matter if its a rhom or compressus its still a beautiful piranha


Good catch...he uses the word "probably" though. It could be a new species or a variant of a known species (rhom or compressus).

I don't know if 35655's fish is the same or not...I'd like to see some more clear flank shots and a head on shot to see how compressed it is.


----------

